
How encrypted SNI works - the_other_guy
https://blog.cloudflare.com/encrypted-sni/
======
KingMachiavelli
Interesting, Chromium 71.0.3578.98 on Archlinux requires enableing TLS 1.3 via
a chrome flag or perhaps ssllabs client checker won't detect it unless
downgrade protection is enabled?

It doesn't apper thet qtwebengine has TLS 1.3 support yet despite it being
based on chromium.

------
3xblah
If it doesn't work, there is always CurveCP.

